# What happened to Dragon Aquarium



## bartwilk (Nov 7, 2007)

I went to Big All's in Mississauga last night and like always I would go next door to Dragon Aquarium to pick up some cheap frozen fish food.
AND THEY ARE GONE??
Does any body know where they moved or did they just close down?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3145&page=5


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They moved to the smaller place right next door to where they were! Very small and cramped facility, not like the other one. I don't think they are doing very well...I was there last week.


----------

